# Rallye Gauge set being created



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Pete Serio from Precision Pontiac just sent me some pics of my dash in progress. He pretty much builds these from "scratch" or restores your's if you are lucky enuff to have a set! He also calibrates the gauges to a set of senders. Very Cool!


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

So no idiot lights, true gauges, nice stuff.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Nope, no idiot lights....maybe ALT or BATTERY light??? Gotta check....


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Definately a BATTERY light, and a light under the speedo.....will look like this. And will use a hood tach.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Nice.
You get left and right blinkers? My 66 just has a light that blinks in the middle. Or does yours blink and have only 1 bulb, and I just don't have the lense. Just looked, you actually have 2 holes for lights.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

That is a 66/67 difference. 66 has 1 blinker indicator for both directionals. 67 has an oval with 2 lights, left and right. Man I can't wait to assemble this [email protected] !!!!!...:willy:


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I have found that the easiest storage for your parts is on the car, they take way less space and are mobile. Shelves get empty as assembly proceeds!
How long do you think until the car is finished?
You have to assemble, then dissassemble, paint/coat everything, then assemble, hope you have alot of time. It will be worth it in the end, fun stuff!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm hoping for a mid-spring "nearly done" time. I will have plenty of time to do the work, it's the waiting for special order parts that will cause some delay. But....such is the nature of the hobby!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Purchased my restored quartz movement clock from Pete. Nearly 2 years later hasn't lost a second. He's the guy to see for gauges etc.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

GTO Judge, he truely is a talented man! Here are a couple more pics.


----------

